

Swimming in a sea of shit: Phil Fish and the Internet’s war against creatives - kreutz
http://penny-arcade.com/report/article/swimming-in-a-sea-of-shit-the-internets-war-against-creatives

======
olefoo
How trolls steal from us all.

Internet trolling is a social technology problem so you'd think there would be
an opportunity for a technologically social solution.

The main problem is how do you collate multiple identities in multiple forums
and mediums ( twitter, facebook, snapchat, ad nauseam... ) and manage the
scorefiles you need for social filtering.

